# [Latex] Zeilennmmerierung erstellen



## Brahmkamp (18. September 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe in Latex das \usepackage{lineno} eingebunden. Mit dessen Hilfe ich eine Zeilennumerrierung angefangen haben mit "\linenumbers". Dies schaltet die Zeilennummerierung ein. Aber wie schalte ich sie wieder ab? Ich finde einfach nichts im Netz. 

Danke für Hilfe.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. September 2007)

Brahmkamp hat gesagt.:


> Mit dessen Hilfe ich eine Zeilennumerrierung angefangen haben mit "\linenumbers". Dies schaltet die Zeilennummerierung ein. Aber wie schalte ich sie wieder ab?


Denkbar einfach: \nolinenumbers

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Brahmkamp (18. September 2007)

Hallo, 

wenn ich es richtig verstehe sollte \linenumbers die Nummerierung einschalten und \nolinenumbers die Nummerierung abschalten. Aber wenn ich \nolinenumbers im Anschluss an den zu nummerierenden Text schreibe, sind überhaupt keine Zeilennummerierungen mehr da. 

So schreibe ich es: 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
\linenumbers % Schaltet Zeilennummerierung ein
Die Osterseen sind eine Gruppe von Gewässern südlich des Starnberger Sees im Landkreis Weilheim-Schongau in Oberbayern. Die südlichen Osterseen gehören zur Gemeinde Iffeldorf, die nördlichen Osterseen ab dem Stechsee sowie der Frechensee zur Gemeinde Seeshaupt. Iffeldorf liegt rund fünf Straßenkilometer östlich von Penzberg, 20 km westlich der Kreisstadt Weilheim und 50 km süd-südwestlich des Stadtzentrums von München. Die 20 größeren Einzelseen haben eine Gesamtfläche von rund 225 Hektar und eine mittlere Tiefe von gut neun Metern. Nicht mitgerechnet werden hier der Kleine Gröbensee sowie etwa 15 unbenannte kleinere Seen mit jeweils nur wenigen hundert Quadratmetern Fläche, von denen sieben schon stark verlandet sind. Im September 2006 wurde das Osterseengebiet mit dem Gütesiegel „Bayerns schönste Geotope“ des bayerischen Umweltministeriums ausgezeichnet.
\nolinenumbers %schaltet Zeilennummerierung aus
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Danke für Hilfe


----------



## Brahmkamp (18. September 2007)

weitere Infos: 

ich habe folgende Sachen eingebunden
\documentclass [a4paper, 12pt, oneside, openright, parskip, headsepline, ]{scrreprt} 
\listfiles
\usepackage{moreverb}
\usepackage{makeidx} 
\usepackage[ngerman]{babel}
\usepackage{longtable,array,booktabs,calc}
\usepackage[dvips,pdftex]{graphicx}
\usepackage{graphics}
\usepackage{verbatim}
%Source-Code printer for LaTeX
\usepackage{listings}
%Darstellung des Glossars einstellen
%Eingabe von Ã¼,Ã¤,Ã¶,ÃŸ erlauben
\usepackage{lineno}
%caption aendern...
\usepackage{ccaption}
\captionnamefont{\bfseries}
\captiontitlefont{\small\sffamily}
\captiondelim{: }
%\captionstyle{\centering}
\renewcommand{\figurename}{Fig.}
\captionwidth{0.9\textwidth}
\changecaptionwidth

\usepackage{wrapfig}
\usepackage{setspace}


\usepackage[ansinew]{inputenc} 
\pagestyle{headings}
\usepackage[style=list, header=none, border=none, number=none, cols=2, toc=true]{glossary}
%New Enviroments
\newenvironment{literature}[0]{\footnotesize \textbf{Literature}\\ [2mm]}{\\ [3mm]\normalsize}
\begin{document}
-----------------------------------------------------

Gruß vom Brahmkamp


----------



## Brahmkamp (18. September 2007)

Hallo, 

habs anders gelöst mit: 
\begin{linenumbers}
\end{linenumbers}

so t es.


----------

